# Panasonic TV's



## SF49ers (Sep 18, 2007)

hey guys

am going to buy a TV soon , but there so many to pick from 
well i found that the panasonic plasma is the best from all since pioneer stop making them.

but then again friends tell me to get LCD instant because plasma is fading way !
is there any truth to that ?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It is definitely true that there are only 2-3 manufacturers remaining that make plasma TVs. LCD quality has steadily improved, especially in black levels, which was (and still is) plasma's primary advantage. A modern plasma can still look better than LCD for movies and such, but the difference between the two has been greatly reduced.

The downsides of plasmas are:

- higher electrical usage
- generates lots of heat
- most models require cooling fans which can be noisy
- plasmas tend to lag behind adding features (Full 1080p panels, 1080/24p support, 3 or more HDMI inputs, etc.) that are available on LCD.
- plasmas can still have burn-in under excessive conditions, such as leaving the TV on with a videogame paused for the weekend. Burn-in has pretty much been eliminated for normal usage, but some people find ways to screw them up anyway.


----------



## mcutler (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought a 50 inch Panasonic plasma 15 months ago and I have been very happy with it. No complaints at all. They get great reviews and seemed to me to be far and away the best value for the money.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

A Panasonic plasma is a great choice.
I'd wait for the 2009 models though. They should address the low 48MHz refresh rate and the resulting flicker when viewing 24 frame sources like Blu-ray and 1080p VOD from D* (as it becomes available).

If you want to buy now then you might find a Pioneer on close-out. Sams Club had their 50 inchers (the better PDP-5010FD 2007 model, not the less capable PDP-5020FD 2008 version) for around $2K the other day.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I love Panasonic Plasmas. I have a couple and you can't beat a plasma for sports watching and good dark scenes in movies. Panasonic is still pretty devoted to them in the larger sizes (they stop their LCD at 37 or 42") so I doubt they will be completely gone in the next few years. Plus, it is not like they will take yours away. 

I have a 58 pz750u from 2007 and and a 46pz85u from 2008. I would also recommend making sure hte 2009 S or G series models are out. THe X series has been out a few weeks and is all 720. THe S just came out (except for one of the larger ones) and G will be out is May. This is all for sizes below 58 as they 58s always come out late in the year.

From what I have seen price wise, the new TVs will be at or below what the 2008 models sell for at a discount when they come out so waiting just a little could pay off in a much better TV for the same price.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dettxw said:


> A Panasonic plasma is a great choice.
> I'd wait for the 2009 models though. They should address the low 48MHz refresh rate and the resulting flicker when viewing 24 frame sources like Blu-ray and 1080p VOD from D* (as it becomes available).
> 
> If you want to buy now then you might find a Pioneer on close-out. Sams Club had their 50 inchers (the better PDP-5010FD 2007 model, not the less capable PDP-5020FD 2008 version) for around $2K the other day.


I thought the flicker at 24FPS was only on the lower end models and the upper end ones ($200-$500 more IIRC) had a faster sub-field that eliminated that issue, but I may be mistaken.

Personally I bought a Kuro before they can't be had any more. It was under $4500 for the 60" and I can't think of a single thing wrong with it. It does have cooling fans but if they ever run I've never heard them and the unit is mounted on the wall with a low-profile mount.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I thought the flicker at 24FPS was only on the lower end models and the upper end ones ($200-$500 more IIRC) had a faster sub-field that eliminated that issue, but I may be mistaken.


The current consumer Panasonic 800s & 850s refresh at 48Hz for 1080p/24. I was all hot to buy one but had the guys at Ultimate Electronics hook up a Blu-ray so I could check out the reported flicker for myself. It was quite noticeable and unwatchable and screwed up my purchase plans. Now I read later that the flicker was much worse in store torch mode (high brightness & contrast Vivid setting) but I'd already bought a Samsung LN46A630. Not as big as I wanted but a really good picture and a steal for $1300.

The better 2009 Panasonic consumer models are supposed to raise the refresh rate, or maybe they were just going to display the 48Hz twice. The Pioneer Kuros refresh at 74Hz for 1080p/24 and also switch automatically where most others need manual operator intervention to select a mode that supports 1080p/24 signals at multiplies of the original frame rate.



bobukcat said:


> Personally I bought a Kuro before they can't be had any more. It was under $4500 for the 60" and I can't think of a single thing wrong with it. It does have cooling fans but if they ever run I've never heard them and the unit is mounted on the wall with a low-profile mount.


I couldn't quite bring myself to pay the $2700 for the 50 inch Kuro at Sam's Club but could have died when they dropped that to $2000 recently. I would have jumped on that, but had already bought the Samsung and also a replacement KDL-40Z4100 Sony for the bedroom (which I'm real unhappy with, has a dim and dull picture, especially compared to the Samsung. No amount of tweaking and adjustment helps much).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

dettxw said:


> a replacement KDL-40Z4100 Sony for the bedroom (which I'm real unhappy with, has a dim and dull picture, especially compared to the Samsung. No amount of tweaking and adjustment helps much).


A Z-series Sony should look fantastic. If yours doesn't, there's a real possibility that something is wrong with it. I'd return it for a new one while it's still under warranty!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with IIP, my brother has a new Z series Sony and it is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## SF49ers (Sep 18, 2007)

the Only thing i watch is Sports and Plasma TV's are great for them
and i hear that the new Panasonic G,S and Z series are some thing to wait for !

been reading alot good things on Panasonic Plasma TV's

so i will wait


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I picked up a 50" Panasonic S1 a couple of weeks ago at Sears. I had initially bought the Samsung 50" plasma they had on sale for 1198. However, when I got to the store, the clerk told me there was a mistake and they didn't have any in stock. He said his manager told him to give me the choice of waiting until the end of the month for the new Samsung's to come in, or I could choose something comparable. Wanting plasma, I said what about the 50" Panasonic. He called his manager, the manager said sure and long story short, I walked out of Sears with the 50" S1 for 1198. All I can say is WOW, it looks awesome and I should have bought 2.

the only problem I have now is that it was supposed to go over the fireplace in the house we’re moving into in a few weeks. Unfortunately, I put it in our bedroom to make sure it worked OK and now the wife is like, you need to get rid of the old Hitachi 43” rear projection and get a new TV for over the fireplace. This one is staying in our room.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Getteau said:


> the only problem I have now is that it was supposed to go over the fireplace in the house we're moving into in a few weeks. Unfortunately, I put it in our bedroom to make sure it worked OK and now the wife is like, you need to get rid of the old Hitachi 43" rear projection and get a new TV for over the fireplace. This one is staying in our room.


Hey, that's an awesome problem to have!! Every time I read or hear someone complaining because their wife / s.o. won't let them buy a new or the biggest TV I feel very lucky (and so should you) because mine is the opposite! :cuttle:


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Hey, that's an awesome problem to have!! Every time I read or hear someone complaining because their wife / s.o. won't let them buy a new or the biggest TV I feel very lucky (and so should you) because mine is the opposite! :cuttle:


I'm definitely on the lucky side over here as well. She and I are both in IT, so as long as it's electronic or a gadget; I usually don't have much trouble getting it in the house.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> Hey, that's an awesome problem to have!! Every time I read or hear someone complaining because their wife / s.o. won't let them buy a new or the biggest TV I feel very lucky (and so should you) because mine is the opposite! :cuttle:


Me too. My wife was all for getting our first HDTV in 2001, even though at that time it was all stupidly expensive. She evn would brag to people at work and freinds about how awesome it was. Then about three years later, she decided that the 32 inch CRT we had in the bedroom was too large (well mostly the cabinet that it was in) and decided that we needed a 37" LCD for the bedroom, then started commenting how large and ugly the "big box" was downstairs. Eventually I gave in to her whining and we got the 58 inch Panny plasma. Now she is gaoing crazy and wants to put 2 more flat panels (in addition to the 46" Panny) in the rec room/bar area we are building.

She is as much of a gadet whore as I am. I have to sonstantly keep up with this stuff in case she decides she wants to go out one weekend and buy somethign so I know wenough to make a decision real quick. Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

If anyone is still looking for one of these, Amazon has the TC-P50S1 for around $1400 shipped and the G1 version for $1675.

For tilting wall mounts, monoprice.com has wall mounts for $25 that will fit these guys (black is 25.52, silver is 23.50).
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082801&p_id=3900&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Lee L said:


> ...She is as much of a gadet whore as I am. I have to constantly keep up with this stuff in case she decides she wants to go out one weekend and buy somethign so I know wenough to make a decision real quick. Life sucks sometimes.


ROFL! !rolling :lol: 

I've been on this board coming up on 7 years 
and that is the funniest thing I've read so far!


----------

